# Minor issues with .901/Eclipse....



## J98NY (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure if it has something to do with the .901 update, or the Eclipse rom. But i'm going through 3 batteries a day (lucky I have 4 thanks to VZWCS), I notice when I first turn the screen on, its at 100% brightness for about 3-5 seconds, then dims, not sure why. 
Also, Is there any way to deactivate the volume buttons for waking the phone up?

Everything else is going great, only lost data 3x in a week, as opposed to 3x a day, but it comes back quick without toggling or rebooting. Win.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

J98NY said:


> Not sure if it has something to do with the .901 update, or the Eclipse rom. But i'm going through 3 batteries a day (lucky I have 4 thanks to VZWCS), I notice when I first turn the screen on, its at 100% brightness for about 3-5 seconds, then dims, not sure why.
> Also, Is there any way to deactivate the volume buttons for waking the phone up?
> 
> Everything else is going great, only lost data 3x in a week, as opposed to 3x a day, but it comes back quick without toggling or rebooting. Win.


What version of eclipse are you running?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## J98NY (Jan 22, 2012)

Eclipse v2.1 RC1


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

I noticed the brightness thing on eclipse as well, i flashed a theme overtop of it today and haven't noticed it yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't get adb working over usb. adb devices shows the phone but with a status of offline. Double checked all the usual. Debugging enabled, up to date drives etc etc,


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

wickedgoat said:


> I can't get adb working over usb. adb devices shows the phone but with a status of offline. Double checked all the usual. Debugging enabled, up to date drives etc etc,


I think its an issue with eclipse or "safe"side on safestrap. no sure which. It have to switch to the "unsafe" side, which is stock for adb to work.


----------



## wickedgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

Surprised I didn't run into this before. Tried on another rom I had run with same failure. Got it to work in recovery though so good enough.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I have also noticed the battery issue. Another issue that I am having on eclipse & liberty is that ChompSMS gives message sent failures for in network messages that were sent successfully when I turn on delivery reports, and with GoSMS when I receive a message the time stamp on it says it was received 3 hours earlier, the messages that I send out have the correct time stamp. I have tried data wipes, uninstall, reinstall, restore app and data from Titanium Backup, and restore app without data. Nothing seems to fix it. The Eclipse messaging app & Handcent both work fine. Am I alone?


----------

